# OH River / Tanner's Creek



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Fished the power plants near Tanners, and pulled out this beauty on a 1/16th oz jig head and 6lb test line. Good thing the drag was working! Sorry for the poor quality, but I forgot the digital. Had to stick with camera on my phone. Caught a couple of nice bass as well on some wind-blown rip rap. Saw some tournament boats today.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

some tournament boats is an understatement. I went to put out on Saturday around 5 pm and it was a freakin' zoo. Sat. and Sun. were the Dixie Marine tourney weekend. I decided to go to Brookville instead.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish!!!! From the background does not look like Tanners ?????


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, the DMT tourney had the water down there all messed up. We did not use Tanners to put it, nor did we try to fish it. We put in on the KY side down by Anderson Ferry, and drove the boat down to Duke. When I saw all of those boats, I decided to fish for whities, sauger, etc out of the discharges. There was quite a bit of baitfish in there. There is a rip rap bank near Anderson Ferry where the bass came from.

How was Brookville?


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, for the 1.5 hour I was on it, we caught one keeper bass. The boat traffic was typical Brookville, but not too bad because it was the evening and a fairly cool day(at least morning). The boat handled like a champion(just bought it; 96 Ranger cherokee 207) and ran even better, so it was a successful shakedown cruise.


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

I am fishing the a tournament the end of June. Can someone give me some motels close by that will let you plug in a bass boat. All I can seem to find are the ones in the high trafic areas in Laweranceburg, I remember staying at one on the main drag by Tanners years ago but dont remember the name. They say we are going out of Laweranceburg Marina on Tanners Creek drive. Is this the ramp in Tanners Creek? Thanks for any help on this matter you can give, Reply here or PM me Thanks, Wayne


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, it's the ramp on Tanner's, as pathetic as it is. I am not sure about the hotel, but if you look up hotels in Lawerenceburg, and look for ones on 50 (I know the one your talking about by Tanner's creek).................maybe Hampton Inn, I am not sure. I will be at the tourney as well.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Lurer, 

I enjoy fishing Brookville, but I always hit real early, or after dark. The boat traffic can be a killer there, just like Caeser's Creek. Have not been there since January though.


----------

